# Ps3 help!!



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

My PS3 isnt noticing when I put a disc in... Anyone know what I can do?


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

Are you getting an error code? Might be your BD lense, try putting in a dvd to see if it picks that up.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

No error code, I've tried games, DVD's and Blu-Rays and it doesnt read any of them.


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

Did you download any game updates recently?

It might not work, but try doing this:

1. Start with having the system in standby (redlight is on)

2. Hold the power button down; the system will turn on and turn off once again.

3. Press and hold the power button again and keep holding, it will beep as it turns on and then it will double beep. When you hear the double beeps immediately take your finger off the power button (if your system turns off before you get a double beep just try again and hold the button, it should double beep the 2nd time you try)

4. You will be prompted to plug in your controller via USB and then hit the PS button

You will now have a screen with these options (I have attached a picture of this screen below)

1. Restart System: Restarts the PLAYSTATION®3 System.
2. Restore Default Settings: Reset all system settings back to default.
CHOOSE THIS ONE 3.Restore File System: Checks for corrupt/missing system files.
4. Rebuild Database: Rebuilds the OS for the PLAYSTATION®3.
5. Restore PS3 System: Fresh restore; Deletes everything and starts from Scratch.
6. System Update: Update the PLAYSTATION®3 System

IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT YOU DO NOT CHOOSE THE WRONG OPTION HERE OR YOU WILL LOSE ALL YOUR DATA. The one that fixed my blu-ray drive is option 3: RESTORE FILE SYSTEM

I REPEAT CHOOSE RESTORE FILE SYSTEM

After this, it is going to restart and bring up a screen reading something like "you have Corrupted System Data. Your PS will now replace this data" Then you choose continue and that should be it.

This option reinstalls the system files and drivers inside the PS3 with the original ones that are stored on your hard drive. In this case, it replaced a corrupted driver for the blu ray drive thus fixing my issue and hopefully yours!! This option will only replace all system files thus saving you from loosing any data that's stored on your hard drive. Again this option does nothing to your hard drive it reads a file from the drive and rewrites it to the PS3 system.

If you want a more technical understanding of what this is really doing continue reading. DO NOT NEED TO READ THIS TO COMPLETE REPAIR. The PS3 does not boot from your hard drive as a computer does. It has a flash memory like a cell phone that stores all system files and system firmware updates that you get when the PS3 updates. This is why reformatting your hard drive will not fix your problem, none of the system files are stored on your hard drive (ex. XMB, system firmware, etc.) nor do they run from the drive.

However, your hard drive does contain a full backup of your SYSTEM files and thus when you choose option 3: RESTORE FILE SYSTEM it rewrites the original system files from your drive (which aren't corrupted) back to the flash memory which is corrupted thus fixing the problem

Source:
http://www.ps3blog.co.za/2008/04/10/ps3-error-80010514-explained/


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give that a go!


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

*SYSTEM SETTINGS > DISC AUTO-START > ON*

You have the above already I take it..?


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

solarwind said:


> *SYSTEM SETTINGS > DISC AUTO-START > ON*
> 
> You have the above already I take it..?


Nope 

I'm a little bit of a technophobe...


----------



## Niall (Nov 22, 2009)

Mine started doing this recently (3 year old 60gb model), started with games and bluray movies freezing after about 15-20mins.

Ended up needing a new laser, I got one from http://www.jackofallgames.co.uk/playstation-3-parts-and-repair-c-74_215.html. I'd recommend going for the laser with carriage as it easier to fit or you could go a little extra and get a refurbished bluray drive. (Video instuctions on how to fit are on that site too).

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Fortis (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorry Mate but your laser knackered average cost of replacement is 100 quid some with a 3 month guarantee some without your ps did well to survive for 3 years mine lasted 18 months its a sickener


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yep unless you have a new ps3 under warrenty then it's an expensive laser change i'm afraid. You could get one from ebay and fit it yourself (I did mine and it only takes 20 minutes) but if you're not too handy with the screwdrivers then maybe pay someone else to do it! Failing that buy a new slim lol


----------

